# MINI at the 84th Geneva International Motor Show 2014.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A look ahead to the future of the MINI brand promises even greater driving fun and efficiency, evolutionary refinement of its unmistakable design and fresh options for individual style. This is supplemented by a more mature automobile character defined more than ever by premium quality, ride comfort, carefully conceived functionality and innovative technology. This look ahead to the new MINI is presented at the 2014 International Motor Show in Geneva, where it is further underscored by the world premiere of the MINI Clubman Concept. Immediately prior to its market launch, the new MINI sees the introduction of two additional model variants that are particularly fuel-efficient. The MINI One and MINI One D are presented in Geneva for the first time. MINI is setting the benchmark in terms of individual style and creativity - not just in the area of drive technology but also in the field of automobile concepts. With the MINI Clubman Concept, the British manufacturer demonstrates potential new ways of experiencing the new generation of driving fun.

Visitors to the Geneva Motor Show from March 6th - 16th 2014 can also explore the current diversity of the MINI model range - from the extremely athletic and also puristically designed two-seater MINI John Cooper Works Coupé to the MINI Convertible and MINI Roadster - two open-top models for guaranteed driving fun - as well as the MINI Countryman and MINI Paceman, models which have enabled the brand to win over an additional automobile segment. Other items on display in Geneva include the extended MINI Connected program, current technological innovations in the areas of safety and driver assistance and the latest MINI accessory and lifestyle products.

*The new MINI - the new original in its segment. *
The instantly recognisable features of the new MINI are its unmistakable design - which has now evolved further - increased interior space and a new display and operating concept. New 3 and 4-cylinder engines with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology and likewise newly developed transmissions increase the car's acceleration capabilities while at the same time reducing fuel consumption. Efficiency is significantly boosted by means of extensive MINIMALISM technology, consistently optimised weight and improved aerodynamic properties. The sophisticated technology of the new MINI, unparalleled in the small car segment, is also reflected in numerous innovative features. For the first time ever, a MINI can be fitted with adjustable dampers and LED headlamps. New features in the area of driver assistance systems and MINI Connected Services include the MINI Head-Up Display, the Driving Assistant with camera-based active cruise control, collision warning and road sign recognition, the parking assistant and Emergency Call.

Equipped with these properties, the new edition consolidates the position of MINI as the original and benchmark in the small car premium segment. The models MINI Cooper S, MINI Cooper and MINI Cooper D will be available at the market launch. The range is expanded with the addition of two entry-level variants: The new MINI One (combined fuel consumption: 4.7-4.6 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 109-108 g/km) is powered by a 3-cylinder petrol engine with an output of 75 kW/102 bhp, while the new MINI One D (combined fuel consumption: 3.5-3.4 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 92-89 g/km) takes first place in the brand's efficiency ratings with a likewise newly developed 70 kW/95 bhp 3-cylinder diesel engine.



*World premiere in Geneva: the MINI Clubman Concept. *
Seeing its world premiere at the 2014 Geneva Motor Show, the MINI Clubman Concept embodies dynamic performance, elegance and modern functionality in the style of the British premium brand. Preserving the typical MINI styling, the brand's characteristic proportions are supplemented with an elongated roof line and an elegant silhouette including generous surface configuration. Hallmark design features highlight the fact that the car belongs to the MINI family. The paint finish in the powerful colour "Berry Red" and the metallic grey colour "Blade" for the roof emphasise the lines of the MINI Clubman Concept with greater intensity.

Four doors, the typical split doors at the rear, five seats and a large luggage compartment reflect the extended functionality that the MINI Clubman Concept has to offer for an active lifestyle. In the interior of the study, high-quality materials, expressive colours, clever details and generous surface design set the tone for exclusive style and modern coolness.

_*More on the Mini Clubman Concept here!*_


----------

